# Shark Attacks



## Cortney Feige (Aug 13, 2021)

Our family brought Lexi home last Saturday. She is 10 weeks old. She can be so sweet! She can also get extremely worked up and it is hard to get her to stop biting and nipping. She responds to my husband and our kids when they correct the biting, but seems to want to bless me with all of her "shark attacks" and she can keep going for quite awhile. What tips do you have with ways to deal with this? Thank you! It is very stressful when she gets in her "moods."


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Redirection, verbal / body language soft correction at this age, and disengagement (walk away, crate nap time, etc). These will all be your friends. I very much suggest searching here on the forum "shark attacks" or "puppy biting" etc. There's a ton of information available!


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

We have all been there. Take heart and keep doing what you're doing, one day soon it will all click and you'll realize she hasn't had a shark attack in a while. I thought our girl would NEVER stop chewing on furniture- every time we turned around it seemed like we were disciplining her, redirecting her, etc; and then one day she just got it. Lots of little victories like this and you realize you have a great puppy in the making. Reward her when she gets it right and try to say YES more than you have to say no.


----------



## ana19 (Jun 26, 2020)

those moods are just her being overtired. puppies need to sleep from 16-20h a day. lots of enrichment and rest. and enjoy in the puppyhood


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

a lot depends on the "no biting" command, and who delivers it, If you have an excitable pup and you're wagging a finger at it it whilst saying "no biting" well, that's a red rag to a bull imo, I showed this technique to my youngest son today, no dangling fingers, a full palm held towards pup with an authritive command of "down" pup sits down then a reward


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

@harrigab The whole flailing around, pushing the dog , etc when she got into shark attacks was the most difficult lesson for my family to learn. To the pup yelling, pushing, flailing arms, shaking fingers, etc ... well that is all PLAY time! It is exactly the kind of rough-house behavior they want with shark attacks. Being boring, serious, and assertive in communication is the exact opposite of what they want and is the best tactic to use with sharkies. The whole family needs to be on board. That is the most difficult aspect of training, human training!


----------

